# Why are our dogs always sick?



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Why do you think it is that dogs now days are having to go to the vet so much?

I remember when I was a kid we never got our dogs shots or flea and heartworm protection and they were fine. Actually they were never sick and always live to happy old dogs.....

So what do you think?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I just think that when we were kids we did not pay attention to that kind of stuff, or we are just more concerned about our doggies now than before. I don’t want to think that they are getting weaker by the generation. lol


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

wha is that infraction award for?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have wondered this myself, not just when we were kids, but even now, I know of dogs who live outside 100% of the time, they never get preventatives, and get fed supermarket crap and table scraps, yet my dogs are always at the damn vet. I sometimes wonder if George Carlin was right. He had a whole thing about swimming in the East River, and playing in the dirt, and how being exposed to all the germs just makes you stronger. I wonder if pampering our dogs makes them weaker to the environment, not that I will ever stop the pampering, but it makes me think.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Why do you think it is that dogs now days are having to go to the vet so much?
> 
> I remember when I was a kid we never got our dogs shots or flea and heartworm protection and they were fine. Actually they were never sick and always live to happy old dogs.....
> 
> So what do you think?


A guy can make a lot of money playing some dog owner's conscience. After all, that's what it all boils down to. Gettin paid, gettin paid.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats true. While we want and hope that our vets are 100 percent in it for the animals, they wouldn't have gone through school if it werent for that CHEDDA.

I think a lot of unecessary expenses come from a vet visit. JMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Thats true. While we want and hope that our vets are 100 percent in it for the animals, they wouldn't have gone through school if it werent for that CHEDDA.
> 
> I think a lot of unecessary expenses come from a vet visit. JMO


absolutely... since I made friends with my vets' senior vet tech i have saved 100s if close to a thousand on unnecessary expenses within the last year


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> absolutely... since I made friends with my vets' senior vet tech i have saved 100s if close to a thousand on unnecessary expenses within the last year


My Wife and her Mom and Dad are friends with our vet used to be neighbors and we all still get the shaft. Or so it seems.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Regular doctors are no better but that's going to change to some degree.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Look... the way I see it is.. A lot of people avoid going to the doctor, unless they think it's something only medicine can cure. I'm a big dude, but active and healthy as a horse. I don't go to the doctor unless I'm something that really concerns me, otherwise, I'll keep my money in my pocket and load up on vitamins. 

Let's say the vet who cropped Chino told me that I had to pay for a splint or surgery when his toe was fractured? I got lucky enough to get an honest guy, told me that craterest would be the best solution, and to just limit his activity. He made his money from the crop, and saved me from unneeded expenses.

Don't get me wrong, if your dog has serious issues, or has contracted some illness that needs immediate attention, by all means go seek medical attention... Other than that, I think just being a better owner and learning more about caring for our dogs is what we should be doing.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Look... the way I see it is.. A lot of people avoid going to the doctor, unless they think it's something only medicine can cure. I'm a big dude, but active and healthy as a horse. I don't go to the doctor unless I'm something that really concerns me, otherwise, I'll keep my money in my pocket and load up on vitamins.
> 
> Let's say the vet who cropped Chino told me that I had to pay for a splint or surgery when his toe was fractured? I got lucky enough to get an honest guy, told me that craterest would be the best solution, and to just limit his activity. He made his money from the crop, and saved me from unneeded expenses.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if your dog has serious issues, or has contracted some illness that needs immediate attention, by all means go seek medical attention... Other than that, I think just being a better owner and learning more about caring for our dogs is what we should be doing.


I agree with you 100% I don't go to the doctor unless I know I have something broke or I have a 104 degree fever. Then I know There is something wrong.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

absolutely Staffy, I do have to say having the right friends have saved me even on necessary vet trips.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol... I think it's funny. People buy antimicrobial this and antimicrobial that.... And for what? so our body can actually get used to the chemicals we put into our bodies, and the antibodies that get pumped in every time we sanitize our hands? I'm not saying I'm dirty, I use the stuff, but the more we use it I think the less it works...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I only use that BS when I can't wash my hands... like cleaning out the foreclosures... Man, when you have to pick up pee cups and someone elses soiled clothes or matress you have to do something when you don't have utilities on! Even then i don't feel clean!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I have wondered this myself, not just when we were kids, but even now, I know of dogs who live outside 100% of the time, they never get preventatives, and get fed supermarket crap and table scraps, yet my dogs are always at the damn vet. I sometimes wonder if George Carlin was right. He had a whole thing about swimming in the East River, and playing in the dirt, and how being exposed to all the germs just makes you stronger. I wonder if pampering our dogs makes them weaker to the environment, not that I will ever stop the pampering, but it makes me think.


I think there is a truth to what you said, at least to a certain extent. It sorta goes along with what doesn't kill you makes you stronger... But above i posted exactly the opposite. We use anti microbial this and that so much that it loses its effect, and when we contract something, our body's anitbodies aren't any use against newer and newer bacterias.

LOL i think i sound like an idiot, but I know I'm not crazy!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I only use that BS when I can't wash my hands... like cleaning out the foreclosures... Man, when you have to pick up pee cups and someone elses soiled clothes or matress you have to do something when you don't have utilities on! Even then i don't feel clean!


oh I know about dirty soiled mattresses. If it didn't offend people, our delivery boys would all be wearing dust masks when pulling that old s**t out of our customers homes.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I only use that BS when I can't wash my hands... like cleaning out the foreclosures... Man, when you have to pick up pee cups and someone elses soiled clothes or matress you have to do something when you don't have utilities on! Even then i don't feel clean!


What is a pee cup LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol it's exactly what I've labeled it as... a Pee cup... people live in their homes after utilities are shut off... the toilet fills and they use cups and leave the around the house. GROSS!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok ha ha ha I am an idiot LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

nah not an idiot you just havent witnessed some nasty, nasty things people do ! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nismo is always going to the vet too. wtf


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Regular doctors are no better but that's going to change to some degree.


Oh really? How so?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

When I think of vets and doctors, I think of automobile mechanics. Mechanics know that if you work, that vehicle is your livelihood. When a vet diagnoses your pet, he knows how much that animal means to you. Manipulation is a very ugly, but high paying art.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I actually think that the dogs of yesteryear were healthier and the reason was the life style we lived then. People didn't globe trott all over the place and bring back illness from all over. We use to grow our own food but now we import almost everything. We also started using alot more chemicals in the soils and the water. Alomst everyone I know has a dog with some kind of illness most are kidney related it has to be enviroment.


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

i blam the gosh darn republicans


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That may be but God is not a republican and you should not use the lords name in vain. IMHO


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> That may be but God is not a republican and you should not use the lords name in vain. IMHO


Preach it brother!
Sounds like another liberal that has drank deep of the Cool-Aid.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

When I lived in Morocco, in the desert, water was scarce, the houses were mud, the floors were dirt and the food was scarce and made over open flame. The kids were some healthy ones alright. We washed as much as we could afford.
Don't forget King Henry the 8th was a rich man and he died of scurvy--lack of vitamin c so we are told. I agree with Staffy Dady about all this antimicrobial hand stuff has created a problem. Granted it is needed in some cases (indigo) but look at all the tag lines of medicine commercials . First of all we have them (which jacks up prices), "See if this medicine is right for you." so how many folks get scared into seeing their doctor or become hypochondriacs.......I'll get off my soap box now... but yeah, we've gotten too clean and our bodies and our animals bodies aren't used to fighting stuff off and we ae now paying for it by 50thousand allergies...


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

jeremy @ aftershockennels said:


> i blam the gosh darn republicans


Blam? I rest my case.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

jeremy @ aftershockennels said:


> i blam the gosh darn republicans





Proud Marine Dad said:


> Blam? I rest my case.


Curious how do you BLAM someone?:hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Curious how do you BLAM someone?:hammer:


Good question bro. :rofl:
If people can't even spell correctly I am not going to respond. How sad that our youth cannot even spell simple sentences.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

gosh darn vets... i hate how even just bringing in ur dog to the vet it costs me 50$!!!! EVEN IF THERES NOTHING WRONG.. whatsup with that?!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

BLAM!!! LOl


----------

